# Thinking of starting up a  mobile BBQ trailer business. Is this idea possible?



## pg89 (Jul 23, 2013)

I am thinking of getting into the street food business here in the UK, and I would ideally love to specialize in proper smoked BBQ, as there is such a gap in the market for good BBQ here.

I can imagine that BBQ is probably the hardest food to pull off as a street food vendor, due to the preparation involved, but I have seen it done before, whether or not it was any good I don't know. I think specializing in one thing, say pulled pork sandwiches, and doing it to a very high standard with special sides & sauces  is a feasible way to get started in the industry. 

My concern is, how would I be able to smoke several pork butts, and then keep them hot and fresh to be able to sell to the public as authentic BBQ during my designated hours?

The only way I see this as possible, is with a rota, in where I smoke the meat overnight, ready for mid morning, and then travel into town with a catering trailer to sell it throughout the day, and keeping the meat in a hot holding. Would this kind of setup work and would it be worth the work involved? How do other BBQ restaurants manage their smoking times?

Eventually, after getting all the necessary training & licensing out of the way, I would love to have a small mobile food business where I operated out of a done-up trailer, with a good website set up and a review/feedback system to hopefully gain a good reputation. 

Does anyone here have any experience with professional catering & the mobile food business? Am I thinking way out of my depths here?

Any advice appreciated


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 23, 2013)

I know there are several people here in the States who do the "Food Truck" venue.  I do not know what legalities are involved tho.

Here is another area to post your question and you might get some advice there too.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/143/catering-large-group-gatherings

Good Luck...sounds like you have a good plan.

Kat


----------

